# Waterproof overshoes



## Moby Jones (20 Feb 2012)

I got soaked coming home on Friday so i am now on the look out for a good waterproof pair of overshoes. I have a pair of endura overshoes but they are just shower proof but i need a pair of overshoes that will keep my feet dry in a heavy downpour. Any suggestions ?????


----------



## gaz (20 Feb 2012)

The one thing that will make the biggest difference is having a set of PROPER mudguards with a decent mudflap on the front.

Until then you will hand no luck with keeping water out of your overshoes. After that look for something with neoprene on the outside.


----------



## andylaw79 (20 Feb 2012)

I wear BBB Water Flex overshoes. They are 2mm neoprene with a fleecy back. Have kept my feet toasty on cold mornings and bone dry when it's pouring. Remember if you're out for long enough your feet will eventually get wet.


----------



## Moby Jones (20 Feb 2012)

gaz said:


> The one thing that will make the biggest difference is having a set of PROPER mudguards with a decent mudflap on the front.
> 
> Until then you will hand no luck with keeping water out of your overshoes. After that look for something with neoprene on the outside.



Got a good set of full mudguards already fitted to my bike


----------



## Moby Jones (20 Feb 2012)

andylaw79 said:


> I wear BBB Water Flex overshoes. They are 2mm neoprene with a fleecy back. Have kept my feet toasty on cold mornings and bone dry when it's pouring. Remember if you're out for long enough your feet will eventually get wet.



I only have a short commute but you can get pretty wet here in a good down pour


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Feb 2012)

BBB for me, plus a front mudguard and a home made flap. Feet always dry. Even on soggy Cheshire cowmuck spattered roads!


----------



## Enw.nigel (20 Feb 2012)

Been using BBB Aquashield overshoes for the past two winters and they have kept my feet bone dry. I have also added Crud Roadracer mudguards this winter and find the extra benefit of keeping most of the crud off the bike.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Feb 2012)

Either BBB WaterFlex or Pro Tarmac NPU. Most of the rest are useless for keeping water out for longer than 20 minutes.


----------



## Aushiker (20 Feb 2012)

I used BBB Waterflect last winter and found them okay but not as good as being suggested. This was with mundguards but I wasn't wearing overpants then or sealing my cleat holes. Always reassuring to hear such positive reports; just need to find the magic way they are used to get the same outcomes  Oh my rides where often an hour + in the rain so maybe that is the issue.

I am going to try another approach this winter, which is wrapping my shoes in GLAD Wrap and then putting the overshoes on over the top. This is another one of those ideas that are magic for for the person suggesting it. Hopefully that is being shared with me 

Andrew


----------



## BigTam (20 Feb 2012)

I use Seal Skinz waterproof socks, beat any of the over shoes that I have tried.


----------



## andrew_s (21 Feb 2012)

Whatever you use, you'll have to seal the top to stop water just running down your leg and in the top (or sweat if you wear waterproof trousers). Seal against the skin with the wrist sections from a pair of marigold gloves (or you can get proper latex drysuit seals). Any longs have to go over the top of the seals, which means no stirrups.

I use goretex overshoes (or winter boots this time of year).


----------



## Ethan (21 Feb 2012)

BigTam said:


> I use Seal Skinz waterproof socks, beat any of the over shoes that I have tried.


 
Same here.
They certainly work very well, and I'd recommend them to anyone trying to avoid the soggy toe. But they dont keep the actual shoe nice and dry.
I don't mind having wet feet that much (in summer, at least) but having your shoes constantly getting wet probably isn't a good idea, especially if they are a decent pair of cycling shoes!

Luckily mine are a £20 muddy fox jobby, so thats not an issue at the moment, but might be worth OP keeping in mind.


----------

